# john deere 160 pain in the a** Kawasaki FB460V



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i have this unit in my shop and can't figure it out

it is a john deere 160 (older one) (big knows)
it has a Kawasaki FB460V and i have heard this engin run good
it has no spark 
i have disconected the coil kill wire no spark still
i have put on a new coil no spark still
i have repaced the spark plug addapture no spark still
i have repaced the spark plug no spark still


i am running out of ideas 

please someone send me to a new idea that might fix this

thanks for all the help

i love this place:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the spec numbers on the engine??


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

fb460v-bs00 is number that is on the covers
fb460v-031822 serial number from cover


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The engine breakdown on the John Deere site, shows a trigger. This is a solid state device that triggers the coil to fire. It's most likely the issue.
Since this is a standard coil and not an electronic ignition module, it will not spark with the kill lead unplugged, since the trigger also plugs into this lead. You can isolate the kill from the tractor, it should plug into the harness that has the trigger attached to it. 

There are aftermarket ones that work fine to replace the JD part which is expensive it lists for around 67.00. You can use one of these aftermarket ones:

Oregon - 33-050 $22.00
Rotary - 8786 $18.00 OR 9334 $17.00
Stens - 440-465 $23.00


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i buy mostly rotery parts and i will order that part number and try that 

i have over $100 in parts just for this problem 

i will order and let you know how it comes out


thanks for the help

i love this place:wave:


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

you are the man 

that worked like a champ!!!!

thanks alot 

thanks for all the help

i love this place:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it all worked out.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

